# Not so little anymore!



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Just a quick update about Liesel, for anyone who'd like to know - and some good new pics from Bute Park. She's getting so tall, at just under 5 months - I was watching some videos I took from when she was tiny and can hardly believe it's the same pup! 
In general her behaviour is also doing me proud - not looking forward to adolescence though, which feels like it must be just around the corner...

Oh and sorry to those who posted on my 'Cardiff' thread, if you haven't noticed - I totally forgot to check back but I've replied now!

[/img]


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

She is a beautiful girl!!! She and Kiya are the same age, she turned 5 months on 2/1. How much does Leisel weigh now? Kiya is 34.4 lb as of today..just curious of where she is comparative.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

She'll be 5 months on the 11th, and she weighs 39.6 lb (just weighed her) ...I guess that's pretty big?


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

Our Sadie was 5 months old on 29/1/13. We weighed her today and she was 15.5 kgs. We did take some photos of her running around our local woods today, but I'd have to get my husband to put the pics on. I'm useless :
Claire, Leisel is lovely and I always read your posts, as Sadie is so close in age. Carolina Blue i shall also follow your posts re Kiya. Always nice to compare notes with dogs of a similar age


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Would love to see some pics of Sadie - agreed, it's nice to keep track since they're similar ages!
I remember seeing a pic of Kiya, I seem to remember she's gorgeous!


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Oh she is beautiful - loving the alert expression!!


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

I love how similar they look in build and growth. Reassuring that we're doing ok ;D


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes! Was going to mention she has excellent focus! One of our struggles that we are working on! Kiya is very leggy. I took a photo of her at class yesterday..will post once I can resize it.


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Baxter is now 5.5 months. He was weighed at 5 months and was 39lb. He is very leggy now, looks a bit like Bambi. We met 2 of his siblings from the same litter on Saturday and he is a lot bigger than them. He is going to be a big boy!


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Liesel was the first born of 11, and the second biggest in the litter. I think she might be quite big when she's fully grown.. but I'm really not sure, not experienced in this! Quite looking forward to the leggy stage you're describing, she's definitely heading that way - they're adorable at that stage!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Holy crap, Liesel is huge. What a beautiful "big boned" girl 

My Ruby is almost the same weight at 2 yrs old. Yikes!


----------



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

My "leggy redhead" Rigby turns five months old on Thursday.

She is looking taller and less red by the day (wirey blonde hair coming through)

She weighs 13 kg or 28 pounds and is about 18 inches tall at the shoulder.

Liesl and sadie look much more grown up to me. They're both lovely.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Oooo!! Great photos everyone! Gosh, they all grow so quickly!! It is amazing. 

Claire, the colors in those photos are just perfect! She IS big! Five months?? She is beautiful! She looks as big as my Cole, who I believe is a monster! Haha That's great!


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Olive is also 5.5 months old now. This is a pic I took a few weeks ago - she has filled out much, much more since then and isnt so leggy.
will have to weigh her tonight but I cant pick her up anymore as she is so heavy.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Finally got a couple photos of Kiya. She seems small in comparison!


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Ahh she really is beautiful - more of a ladylike figure than my monstrous pup!!


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

Lovin all of the photos. Gorgeous dogs! Kiya is a similar weight to Sadie. I've never tried to measure her height. Wouldn't have a clue how to keep her still long enough. Any tips? ;D


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks all! Kiya's mom is about 48 lb so i'm hoping she will stay there or less!
As far as measure, get a metal tape measure and a handful of tasty treats and measure to the top of her shoulder. I need to do that myself!


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

I weighed Olive last night and she is 39lb - big??? She is 5 1/2 months


----------

